# Looking for a Netherland Dwarf in MD



## MistySky (Aug 6, 2007)

I am looking to adopt a Netherland Dwarf Rabbit. I have cheecked all the shelters close to me and none of them have any. So if anyone has or knows someone that has one they are looking to re-home in Maryland please let me know. My e-mail is [email protected] if you would like to e-mail me instead of replying on here.

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

From petfinder

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6745045

Love this one

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6336235

and this one 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6952001

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8891073


----------



## MistySky (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah I fell in love with Mary (the second one) but they no longer have her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Aww darn! :X


----------



## MistySky (Aug 6, 2007)

I didn't think it was going to be this hard to find a Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you checked in other states near you? We might be able to help with transport to get a rescue bunny to a good home. 

Here's a pair of Nethies from Michigan, what a cute pair!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6188608

Or a single boy
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7840935

Or this cutie, look at her nose! :inlove:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8381753

Ok, I love this one!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8381871

Another dwarf pair
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8555307

Gorgeous girl
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8758600

Cutie single boy
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8809756

Darling silver girl
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8927210

Light brown boy
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8946763

OK yes they're all from Midwest R&R! Two of our members volunteer there. The rescue is packed but has been doing what they can to take in rabbits in danger of euthanization in Chicago. There's lots of other rescues near MD to look at too.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 6, 2007)

That lil silver gal, Vail, is adorable. I would adopt her if she were closer!


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 6, 2007)

My vote is for Guinness and Oakley, even cuter in person, already bonded, and everyone at Midwest is great , just ask our little guy he was born there :bunny18 I wouldn't adopt from anywhere else now.


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

Any luck? Try checking Solomon's Island Rabbit Refuge. Theyre great and they do have a ND right now 

http://www.solomonsisle.petfinder.org/


----------



## pla725 (Aug 19, 2007)

I believe that she on hold with this for now. Some other things are going on.


----------

